# Covering an ETL?



## Targetteddy (Oct 1, 2020)

I have a leader going out on leave they will be taking place of them as an ETL but without the promotion. After asking my HRBP the same question I could not get an answer the team lead wants to be promoted in the very near future so doesn’t wanna ask out right but was wondering if there should be some sort of stipend pay for them. The ETLs out and they will be covering. I got a I don’t really know from my HRBP I really like this leader and don’t want to see them get themselves in trouble does anybody have any information on this or have you ever heard of this even happening a team lead taking place for ETL for over four months


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 1, 2020)

Another etl from another store can cover your etl is an option. The key holder tl's can cover too with no extra pay.
Your hrbp doesn't have to tell you anything. You can ask your SD instead.
Your message is confusing with runon sentences.


----------



## MrT (Oct 1, 2020)

We have had a tl covering for an etl since the start of covid, no extra pay.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Key holders can and should cover Etl .the pay for all Tl is pg45 former srtl


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 1, 2020)

This is not your business.

Someone looking to be promoted could well step up and take on a temp role.  Interns make about as much as a TL.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 1, 2020)

MrT said:


> We have had a tl covering for an etl since the start of covid, no extra pay.


Why would a TL does this for any length of time?


----------



## Times Up (Oct 1, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Your message is confusing with runon sentences.


Yeah, the run on sentences confused the heck out of me!


----------



## Times Up (Oct 1, 2020)

MrT said:


> We have had a tl covering for an etl since the start of covid, no extra pay.


For over 6 months??  But time and a half during Q4 could be kinda sweet!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Oct 1, 2020)

I fucking cover my ETL every day! Where is my chain of MUCHENTUCHEN restaurants??


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 1, 2020)

Planosss said:


> I fucking cover my ETL every day! Where is my chain of MUCHENTUCHEN restaurants??


I thought I lost you for a second 😂


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

My greatest question is should they get paid the difference for six months of coverage for a direct superior and it’s definitely my business because of the politics.  I apologize for the run-on sentences that’s what happens when you use talk to text. Anyways I fully believe that they should be promoted especially if they’re expected to work the extra hours, But is it worth even bring it yup without throwing a person under the bus


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

Of course they will get OT but I believe there should be some sort of stupid but my HRBP literally said they have no idea


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Key holders can and should cover Etl .the pay for all Tl is pg45 former srtl


And it would be different if it was a day not six months


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Another etl from another store can cover your etl is an option. The key holder tl's can cover too with no extra pay.
> Your hrbp doesn't have to tell you anything. You can ask your SD instead.
> Your message is confusing with runon sentences.


Again I apologize for the run-on sentences the team lead used to be a senior team lead before it flipped over. I don’t want to go to the store director again  because it will seem as if the team lead is jockeying for a pay raise, which they are not.  I’ve asked the store director and got told to ask my HR BPs and they said they didn’t know. I know what the answer most likely is in that snow but it doesn’t mean that it’s fair but what really is. I genuinely appreciate everyone’s support and reply


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> And it would be different if it was a day not six months


Shack it up as being an srtl it’s same shit anyway . Because I bet this Tl that is covering for this Etl is not working 12-14  hours  days without getting paid . So in the end if he/she was srtl before then this should be just like before .


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 2, 2020)

And to be honest this is on a need to know basis .


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> And to be honest this is on a need to know basis .


I know it’s on a need to know basis but I would be the one who needed to know to change the pay grade, I had another team lead that just got promoted and they got bumped back down to $15 an hour for the last three weeks.(fixed now but still) I just want to make sure that I don’t screw anybody over.


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> Shack it up as being an srtl it’s same shit anyway . Because I bet this Tl that is covering for this Etl is not working 12-14  hours  days without getting paid . So in the end if he/she was srtl before then this should be just like before .


I think we’re going to use it as a development but our plan is to have them work 10 to 12 hours OT a week anyways at that point it’s almost worth just promoting


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> I think we’re going to use it as a development but our plan is to have them work 10 to 12 hours OT a week anyways at that point it’s almost worth just promoting


So this Tl is doing 12-14 hours a day and not taking a lunch and breaks?


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 2, 2020)

So long as the TL isn't criminally underpaid, I assure you if this TL is pulling 10-15 hours of OT a week, they're making more than an ETL anyway.

The pay isn't the issue.  If the person wants to get promoted, it's the title.  They can code someone as an "acting".


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> So this Tl is doing 12-14 hours a day and not taking a lunch and breaks?


The 12 hours is a yes same with lunch breaks of course


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> So long as the TL isn't criminally underpaid, I assure you if this TL is pulling 10-15 hours of OT a week, they're making more than an ETL anyway.
> 
> The pay isn't the issue.  If the person wants to get promoted, it's the title.  They can code someone as an "acting".


Thank you !


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 2, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> The 12 hours is a yes same with lunch breaks of course


They he is getting paid enough trust me


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2020)

50hrs/week, 40 of it is regular and 10 is OT at minimum TL pay ($19.00) is about $54,000, so the pay difference might not be much, depending on the cost of living.

Is this TL expected to coach and recognize other TLs while he is pretending to be an ETL?


----------



## Targetteddy (Oct 2, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> 50hrs/week, 40 of it is regular and 10 is OT at minimum TL pay ($19.00) is about $54,000, so the pay difference might not be much, depending on the cost of living.
> 
> Is this TL expected to coach and recognize other TLs while he is pretending to be an ETL?


Yes they are along with transitions adding 30% truck volume from last year, and setting the expectation for 4 other TLs.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 3, 2020)

The fact you would lose any OT if you moved up to an ETL is why no TL at my store wants to become one.

It's like you work at McDonald's and they make you a manager but lose OT pay.

So basically you get 40% more hours but only 10% more pay overall.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 3, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> The fact you would lose any OT if you moved up to an ETL is why no TL at my store wants to become one.
> 
> It's like you work at McDonald's and they make you a manager but lose OT pay.
> 
> So basically you get 40% more hours but only 10% more pay overall.



This is a really big reason why I never really went after ETL.

As a Sr. I was making FAR more than my ETL while working the same amount of hours (50/week during 4th q)


----------



## Nauzhror (Oct 4, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> So long as the TL isn't criminally underpaid, I assure you if this TL is pulling 10-15 hours of OT a week, they're making more than an ETL anyway.
> 
> The pay isn't the issue.  If the person wants to get promoted, it's the title.  They can code someone as an "acting".


This is way off.

40+(15*1.5) = 62.5
62.5*19=$1,187.5*52=$61,750

ETL's do not make less than that.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 5, 2020)

Nauzhror said:


> This is way off.
> 
> 40+(15*1.5) = 62.5
> 62.5*19=$1,187.5*52=$61,750
> ...



A team lead making 19 dollars an hour is being criminally underpaid.  I made far more than that, over half a decade ago.

Edit: I would wager a guess that most ETLs start in the 65 range, which is similar to what a TL making 23/hr at 10 hours of overtime a week would be making.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 6, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> A team lead making 19 dollars an hour is being criminally underpaid.  I made far more than that, over half a decade ago.
> 
> Edit: I would wager a guess that most ETLs start in the 65 range, which is similar to what a TL making 23/hr at 10 hours of overtime a week would be making.


Depends on the cost of living. I bet a good percentage of TLs make $19.00 because all the pay increases wiped out any raises, even for those of us who have been with Target for a decade.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 6, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Depends on the cost of living. I bet a good percentage of TLs make $19.00 because all the pay increases wiped out any raises, even for those of us who have been with Target for a decade.


I think the ONE of reasons they hire 22 year olds with no experience to be an ETL that they would NOT TAKE a TL job that pays $17 or $19.

Then again that group of people is only qualifed to be a TL.

I believe the pay range for an ETL has to vary greatly depending on experience because of the outsides hires they have in our store.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 6, 2020)

Xanatos said:


> Depends on the cost of living. I bet a good percentage of TLs make $19.00 because all the pay increases wiped out any raises, even for those of us who have been with Target for a decade.



19/hr wasn't worth the hassle when I was a Sr. years ago, I'm sure it's even less so now.  People are crazy.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 6, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> 19/hr wasn't worth the hassle when I was a Sr. years ago, I'm sure it's even less so now.  People are crazy.


What is "Sr."?


----------



## MrT (Oct 6, 2020)

Dream Baby said:


> What is "Sr."?


Senior Team Lead.  They were a higher paygrade and they would be considered an lod and have keys and codes to the building.  Now all team leads are that paygrade and its up to SDs discretion on who gets codes and keys


----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2020)

$19/hr is pretty good money for an hourly manager. At my former job I made $17/hr as a Lead; the highest-paid Lead made just under $19.

I once inquired about an Assistant Manager position at a Lindt Chocolate store in the local mall - starting pay was $11.00!


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> $19/hr is pretty good money for an hourly manager. At my former job I made $17/hr as a Lead; the highest-paid Lead made just under $19.
> 
> I once inquired about an Assistant Manager position at a Lindt Chocolate store in the local mall - starting pay was $11.00!


I am sure anyone they hire at that rate won't stay long or is terrible.

My nephew's girlfriend works at a video rental store (yes they still exist) and there starting pay is $8.00 an hour!

I realize that is is small town but ANY other job in the area pays $10.00 minimum.


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> I once inquired about an Assistant Manager position at a Lindt Chocolate store in the local mall - starting pay was $11.00!



"Come join our amazing team at LowBall Inc., we're looking for 22-24 year olds with MBAs and 40 years of experience to manage 100 people for $14 an hour"

Up next: you need a PhD in 12th level defecation theory to wipe your own ass 👌


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 7, 2020)

happygoth said:


> $19/hr is pretty good money for an hourly manager. At my former job I made $17/hr as a Lead; the highest-paid Lead made just under $19.
> 
> I once inquired about an Assistant Manager position at a Lindt Chocolate store in the local mall - starting pay was $11.00!



To put things into perspective, when I left retail, I worked as an hourly employee writing field reports and doing data entry.  The job required nothing but a high school diploma, was 100 times easier than retail, M-F 9-5 schedule, and that started at 26/hr.

I recognize this is a little bit of and edge case, but in most areas there are jobs at 20+/hr that require just a diploma and have no management duties.  I can't fathom how Target can get people to stay for 17-19/hr.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 7, 2020)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> To put things into perspective, when I left retail, I worked as an hourly employee writing field reports and doing data entry.  The job required nothing but a high school diploma, was 100 times easier than retail, M-F 9-5 schedule, and that started at 26/hr.
> 
> I recognize this is a little bit of and edge case, but in most areas there are jobs at 20+/hr that require just a diploma and have no management duties.  I can't fathom how Target can get people to stay for 17-19/hr.


I guess it depends on where you live, as well as what one is willing to do. One of my sisters works for a medical equipment company and makes about $22/hr to sit at a desk all day and answer emails and provide quotes to clients. Sounds like torture to me, but she's been working from home since March so that's a benefit.

My husband sits at a desk in a distribution center and makes good money, and my other sister helps customers pick out bathroom fixtures and lighting and is WAY overpaid to do so. But again, none of that interests me.

All that said, you couldn't pay me enough money to go back into retail management. Well, maybe you could, because this time I wouldn't care so much, I would just milk that cow until I crashed and burned and then collect. 😜


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 7, 2020)

Targetteddy said:


> Of course they will get OT but I believe there should be some sort of stupid but my HRBP literally said they have no idea


That just means none of your business. Not that they really don’t know.


----------

